# Bulgaria:  "Bond... Jacques Bond".



## JBS (Nov 5, 2012)

*Bulgarian peasants outwit French special agents*

http://www.thesundaytimes.co.uk/sto/news/world_news/Europe/article1158917.ece




> FRENCH spymasters are hanging their heads in shame after a team of undercover agents proved no match for a couple of wary Bulgarian peasants.
> 
> In an exploit worthy of Inspector Clouseau, five officers on a training mission for the elite action service commando of the DGSE — the French equivalent of MI6 — came across the brothers Slavi and Vasko Tsonev watching over their alfalfa crop near the border with Romania.
> 
> ...


----------



## dknob (Nov 5, 2012)

LOL!!!!!!!!!

lmao!

Браво момчета !!


----------



## AWP (Nov 5, 2012)

Wolverines!


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Nov 6, 2012)

Ha..ha! Left no doubt with egg on their faces.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hell, the brothers should get a hearty thank you from the French government for their weeding out of the weak...


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 7, 2012)

Alfalfa is so lucrative on the black market that the growing of it requires 24-hour security and armed local law enforcement "escort?"  Interesting.


----------



## dknob (Nov 26, 2012)

LOLLLLLLL this is still so funny


----------

